# لماذا  لم يؤمن المسيحى بمحمد؟



## يسرى فوزى (24 مايو 2012)

*أنا مسلم , و أعلم جميع قوانين المنتدى و لى سؤال واحد فقط : 
لماذا لا يؤمن المسيحى بمحمد كنبى و رسول؟
أتمنى أن يشاركنى فى الرد متخصصين فقط و ليس  أعضاء هواه , ذلك لأننى خقا راودنى هذا السؤال كثيرا , و بالطبع تعرفون ردود المسلمين عليه , لكنى أريد أن أعرف و أعرف جميع المسلمين إجابة هذا السؤال و ما سيدور حوله من مناقشات. 
و أحب أن أنوه أننى لست أعمل فى أى مجال دينى , و لست متمكنا من الحوار فى الأديان , لا المسيحية و لا حتى الأسلام , رغم أنى مسلم و أقيم جميع شعائلر الأسلام.
و أنا أأسف على التطويل. *


----------



## ارجوان (24 مايو 2012)

انا مش مختصة  ... هههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

يسرى فوزى قال:


> *أنا مسلم , و أعلم جميع قوانين المنتدى و لى سؤال واحد فقط :
> لماذا لا يؤمن المسيحى بمحمد كنبى و رسول؟
> أتمنى أن يشاركنى فى الرد متخصصين فقط و ليس  أعضاء هواه , ذلك لأننى خقا راودنى هذا السؤال كثيرا , و بالطبع تعرفون ردود المسلمين عليه , لكنى أريد أن أعرف و أعرف جميع المسلمين إجابة هذا السؤال و ما سيدور حوله من مناقشات.
> و أحب أن أنوه أننى لست أعمل فى أى مجال دينى , و لست متمكنا من الحوار فى الأديان , لا المسيحية و لا حتى الأسلام , رغم أنى مسلم و أقيم جميع شعائلر الأسلام.
> و أنا أأسف على التطويل. *


*محور الكتاب المقدس  بعهديه هو رب المجد يسوع والاعلان واضح انه الوحيد الذى ننال عن طريقه الخلاص.
شريعة رسول الإسلام أقل مستوىمن شريعة رب المجد .
ما الحاجه الى رسالة تذهب بنا الى الجحيم بدلا من الملكوت.
*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 مايو 2012)

لماذا يجب على المسيحي ان يؤمن بمحمد كنبي ورسول؟‏!‏ راجع مثل الكرامين القتلة الوارد في انجيل مرقس الاصحاح ١٢ لترى ان المسيح هو الخاتم، فان كان المسيح هو الابن، فما حاجتنا لغيره؟‏!‏


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مايو 2012)

*المسيح هو محور الكتاب المقدس كله، .. فما علاقة رسول الإسلام بالمسيح بالكتاب المقدس؟!*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 مايو 2012)

يسرى فوزى قال:


> *
> 
> لماذا لا يؤمن المسيحى بمحمد كنبى و رسول؟
> 
> *




*السؤال المهم هنا *

*متى جاء محمد ؟؟*

عنما تُجاوب على هذا السؤال 

ستعرف لماذا لا يؤمن المسيحى بمحمد 



+++++++++++++++

*ظهر محمد بعد الرب يسوع 

ظهر محمد بعد عهد النعمة 
*
*
فما حاجتنا إذاً لمحمد هذا 
*​ 

*هل سيضيف لنا شىء بعد الإله الحقيقى 

بالطبع لأ 

إذاً 

ما حاجتنا  لمحمد هذا 
*

++++++++++++++​*

مشكلة الإسلام *

*أنه قد جاء بعد عهد النعمة
 وعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاد  
فى أحكامه  إلى *

*عهد الناموس والعقوبات ثانية *

*فأين عهد النعمة، 
وعمل النعمة،
 التي صارت بالمسيح يسوع ؟ *​


----------



## fredyyy (24 مايو 2012)

يسرى فوزى قال:


> *
> 
> ... لكنى أريد أن أعرف و أعرف جميع المسلمين إجابة هذا السؤال و ما سيدور حوله من مناقشات.
> 
> *




*إجابة هذا السؤال في الآية التالية :*
أعمال الرسل 4 : 12 
وليس *بأحد غيره* الخلاص. 
لأن ليس* اسم آخر* تحت السماء قد أعطي *بين الناس* به ينبغي أن نخلص».
​*إذاً الهدف من كلام الله للإنسان في كل العصور ( الخلاص ) من الخطية وعقوبتها *

*فكانت تتمثـَّل في تقديم ذبيحة لحيوان برئ ... عوضًا عن الانسان الخاطي *

*وعندما قدم المسيح نفسه كذبيحة ... عوضَا عن الانسان الخاطي *

*تم الخلاص بالمسيح ... لذلك ( *ليس *بأحد غيره* الخلاص ) 

*لأنه تمم الخلاص *

*وعبارة (  اسم آخر* *...  بين الناس **) *

*تعني أن أي إسم آخر ... بين الناس ... ُتغلق الباب عن أيًا كان من بني البشر *

*أن يكون له لزوم أمام الله ... للخلاص *


*ملحوظة :*

*كل بني البشر خطاة ... بمن فيهم من تسأل عنه أليس كذلك *

*لكن المسيح قطع الطريق ... على صلاحية اي إنسان للخلاص *

*لأنه هو ... وهو وحده ... بار ... لم يفعل خطية ... لذا لا يحتاج لغفران خطايا *

*فما الحاجة لآخر بعد المسيح ؟*


.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 مايو 2012)

يسرى فوزى قال:


> *
> لماذا لا يؤمن المسيحى بمحمد كنبى و رسول؟
> 
> *




*وهل من المنطق
 أن يرسل الله لنا رسول 
بعد مجيئة إلينا 


هل من المنطق 
أن يرسل الله لنا رسول 

يرجع بنا إلى عهد الناموس 

بعد أن عبر بنا السيد المسيح 
إلى عهد النعمة والخلاص
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200883
*
و علمنا فضائل الكمال فى الوصايا 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5




*فما حاجتنا إذاً إلى المدعو محمد *


+​ 

*من هو محمد ؟؟
 متى جاء ؟؟ ولماذا جاء ؟؟ 
ما هى أعمالة ؟؟
ما هو دوره ........ بعد المُخلص والفادى له كل المجد؟؟؟ 


عندما تُجيب على هذة الأسئلة 
ستعرف منها 
لماذا لم يؤمن المسيحى بالمدعو محمد 


* ​


----------



## يسرى فوزى (25 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *وهل من المنطق
> أن يرسل الله لنا رسول
> بعد مجيئة إلينا
> 
> ...






*نعم أنا أتفق معك تماما , فعندما نعرف من هو محمد كما تراه المسيحية , نعرف إجابة سؤالى*


----------



## يسرى فوزى (25 مايو 2012)

*اشكر جميع الأعضاء على ردودهم  على تسائلى و أتمنى المواصلة على أجابة العضو   Al Maleka Helana 
من هو محمد؟ متى  جاء ؟ و لماذا جاء ؟ و ما هى أعماله؟  
و أحب أن أنوه أننى لست صاحب هذه الأسئلة بل أنا أفعل فقط أسلة وردت فى رد على سؤالى و لم أخرج على القواعد المنظمة للمنتدى الكريم. *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مايو 2012)

الفرق شاسع بين الاسلام والمسيحية دين يعتمد ععلى القتل وارهاب ودين يعتمد على المحبة والسلام


----------



## Rosetta (25 مايو 2012)

لماذا لا نؤمن بمحمد كنبي مرسل من الله ؟
محمود حسان (مسلم سابق)

 قبل الإجابة على هذا السؤال ، عن شخص الرسول العربي " محمد " ، دعنا نقول  بأننا كمتنصرين لا نكن له آية مشاعر سلبية ، بل نحترمه كرجل قام بدور بارز  في المجتمع البدوي الصحراوي الذي نشأ فيه ، وكون أننا لا نرى أنه نبي ، أو  مرسل من قبل الله بكتاب ما ( وهو هنا القرآن ) فهذا لا يعني إنكارنا لدوره  الإجتماعي الإخلاقي في بيئته التي نشأ فيها ! لكن الأمر مختلف تماماً إذا  نظرنا إليه من منظور ديني ، لماذا ؟!

لأن كل الديانات تحدد سمات ، وخصائص ، لابد وأن تكون متوفرة في النبي أو  الرسول الذي يمثلها ، وبخاصة إذا كان مرسل من قبل الله ـ والله هنا هو إله "  اليهود ، والمسيحيين " فما هي هذه الشروط :

أولاً : لابد أن يكون إعلان هذا الرسول ، أو النبي متوافق وبإنسجام مع إعلان الله في هذه الكتب ، لذا نجد أن المسيحيين لم ينكروا على اليهود كتابهم ،  وهو هنا " التوراة وكتابات الأنبياء ، والزابور ، وكتب الحكمة " بل  اعتمدوها بلا زيادة أو نقصان ، واعتبروها كتباً مقدسة ، هذا مع الإختلاف  البين بين كلاً من الديانتين . فالمسيحية لا تتهم اليهود بالتحريف مثلاً ، لكن تتهمهم بعدم إدراك إعلان الله  الذي أُكما في شخص المسيح " الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء ، بأنواع  وطرق كثيرة ، كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في إبنه " .. ومن هذه الآية نرى  بأن الإختلاف في الديانتين هو في طريقة التفسير ، وتباين منهجي التأويل ـ  ولكن كل هذا حول نفس الكتاب ، وبدون أي إتهام بينهما للكتاب المقدس ـ فنرى  اليهود لا يعترفون بيسوع ( عيسى في القرآن ) على أنه المسيح .. ترى لماذا  ..؟ لأنهم يدركون بأن هذا المسيح لابد وأن تكون فيه صفات خاصة جداً ـ بل  دعينا نقول : سامية جداً ! ـ ويرون أنها غير متوفرة في شخص يسوع المسيح .  ولكن ألا ترى بأنه من الغرابة أن القرآن يرى في شخص يسوع أنه هو المسيح ،  وهنا يترآى لنا سبب ذلك ، وهو أن الرسول العربي لا يفهم أدوات الوحي الإلهي  ، بل أنه غير واعي بمفهوم الوحي وطبيعته ، ولا بسمات النبي ، مما أوقعه في  الخلط بلا تمييز ! وهو ما ستجدونه بيسر إن طالعتم كل الآيات الواردة في  القرآن حول شخص المسيح في القرآن ، وقارنتموها بما حوته روايات الإنجيل  الشريف عن شخص السيد المسيح .

ثانياً : أن يكون هذا النبي ، إمتداد طبيعي ـ غير متعارض ـ مع منهج الكتاب المقدس  في رسمه لصور الأنبياء ، والعلماء المسلمين أدركوا هذه الفجوة وحاولوا  تداركها ـ وبخاصة بعد خروجهم من تقوقعهم في الجزيرة العربية إلى خارج  الحدود ، وهو ما أسموه بـ " الفتح " فحاولوا أن يربطوا رسولهم بالتوراة  وبالأنبياء السابقين ـ الوارد ذكرهم في الكتاب المقدس ـ وهذا واضح كل  الوضوح إذا قرأتي السيرة النبوية لبن هشام ، على سبيل المثال .. حيث تجدين  خرافات وأساطير كثيرة وضعها الكاتب ، أو الراوي ، كتمهيد لبعثة النبي  العربي ، أي أنه حاول التغلب على المشكل بهذا الربط .. إلا أن محاولته هذه  كشف عن عدم معرفته بالروايات التوراتية ، مما أوقعه في الخلط في الروايات ،  ولست هنا أسعى لتشويش ذهنك بسرد الأمثلة ، وهي كثيرة ، ولكن يمكنك أن  تتعرف عليها بسهولة ، بالرجوع إلى المرجع المذكور ، ومقارنتها بالكتاب  المقدس ، وهنا ستدرك الفرق بنفسك .. ولكن كل هذا يقودنا إلى أين ؟!

يقودنا إلى أن الرسول العربي هو خارج الإطار الرسولي والنبوي ، والمرسوم في الكتاب المقدس ، لذا لا يمكننا أن نعترف به ، كرسول من قبل الله . والمسلمين الأوائل أدركوا هذه المشكلة لذا بدأوا في إتهام الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف  ، وهم لا يدركون أنهم بهذا ينالون من كتابهم ، والذي يعتقدون بأنه لم يسلم  من الأذى ، وقليل من المراجعة التاريخية ، في كتابات المؤرخين المسلمين  يكشف لنا عن دور " الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي مثلا ، أو دور عثمان بن عفان  مثلاً آخر ... والأمثلة كثير ، ولكن مراجعة منك لها ستكشف لك الكثير ،  وبدون تلميح منا بشئ ! ( راجع على سبيل المثال كتاب :" الفتنة الكبرى لـ  الدكتور طه حسين " وهو من جزئين وصادر عن دار المعارف بالقاهرة )

السبب الثالث : أنه لا يمثل أي ضرورة في الوحي  ، إذ أن السيد المسيح هو خاتم الوحي الإلهي ، ورسله ( بكتاباتهم ) ليست  كتب تشريع ، وإلا لكان هذا يمثل نسخاً للتوراة ، وهي ما لا تعترف به  المسيحية ، بل هي كتب موحى بها من قبل الله لتفسير كيفية إتمام نبؤات العهد  القديم ( القسم الأول من الكتاب المقدس ) في العهد الجديد ( وهو القسم  الثاني من الكتاب المقدس ، وهو الإنجيل ) ، بينما نجد أن محمد أتى لنا  بقصاصات غير منظمة تحوي موضوعات غير منظمة لقصص بعضها من التوراة ، وبعضها  من كتابات متداولة في زمنه بالجزيرة العربية ، وأغلبها قصص شفهية ، (  والرجوع إلى رسالة الدكتوراة المعنونة " الفن القصصي في القرآن " شرح  وتزييل الشيخ خليل عبد الكريم ، والصادرة عن دار سيناء بالقاهرة " تكشف لك  الكثير )

أي أن محمد لم يأتي لنا بكتاب مرتبط ـ بقريب أو من بعيد بالكتاب المقدس  ـ وهذا طبعاً غريب ! ولم يأتينا بكتاب منظم يكشف لنا عن طبيعة الإله الذي  أرسله ، بل فقط قدم لنا دفعات ـ وهو متناثرة بطول القرآن وعرضه ـ عن إله لم  يقدم لنا صفاته ، بل كثر لنا من اسمائه . وهذا الفصام يكشف لنا عن عدم  مصداقيته ، بل وعدم ترابطه مع الكتاب السابق له ، لذا لا غرابة أن يميز  الغربيين بين إله القرآن وإله الكتاب المقدس !!

هذا بعض من كثير ، ولكن رغبتنا في ألا نقل عليك بالكتابة في هذا الموضوع الطويل هو ما دعانا للاختصار


----------



## ++Narawas++ (25 مايو 2012)

*لأن محمد نبي كاذب وضد المسيح و مذكور في سفر الرؤيا والله يحذرنا من إتباعه لأنه سيقود ويضل كثيرين إلى الهلاك

فهو حول الملكووت الطاهر إلى جنة الحوريات
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 مايو 2012)

*الذى يثبت نبوة النبى ، هو الإله الحقيقى نفسه ، وليس البشر 

فتجد جميع الأنبياء الحقيقيين ، وقد شهد لهم الله بأن منحهم قوة إجراء المعجزات ، ويعطيهم معرفة الغيب

وكمثال على ذلك ، ما حدث مع إلشع النبى ، إذ كان الله يعطيه أن يعرف متى وأين يأتى جيش الأعداء ، فيرسل ويخبر الملك ، فيحصن هذه الناحية جيداً ، وتكرر ذلك عدة مرات ، فعلم ملك الجيش المعادى بأن السبب هو إليشع النبى ، فأرسل إليه جيشاً ليقبض عليه ، فلما حاصروا الجبل الذى كان يعيش فيه إليشع النبى ، صلى لكى يعميهم الله مؤقتاً ، فإستجاب له الله واعماهم جميعاً ، فإقتادهم إليش النبى إلى وسط المدينة التى بها جيش بلاده ، وصلى إلى الله ليعيد لهم نعمة البصر ، فنظروا وإذا هم فى وسط المدينة الحصينة والجيش القوى 
فأمر إليشع النبى ، ملكَ بلاده ، بأن يصنع لهم ضيافة ويطلقهم 

++ فهنا ترى إثبات نبوة النبى ، ليس بالفرض قسراً وعنفاً وترهيباً وترغيباً بشراء النفوس (المؤتلفة قلوبهم) بل بالعمل الإلهى المعجزى الذى يثبت نبوة النبى حقاً

+++ ونفس الأمر تراه فى تلاميذ ربنا يسوع المسيح ، فكانت بشارتهم ليس بالترهيب والترغيب (إى الإرهاب والرشوة) ، بل ببرهان العمل الإلهى

+++ فأين نبى الإسلام من هذا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! إسأل نفسك 

++ هذا غير الناحية الإخلاقية ، فلم يحدث أن إختار الله نبياً شاذاً جنسياً يشته الطفلة ذات الستة أعوام

ولو حدث أن النيى حاد عن الطريق السوى وأخطأ ، فإن الإله الحقيقى كان يعاقبه ، فإن تاب إستمر معه ، وإنتصلف سقط من دعوته

+++ فأين نبى الإسلام من هذا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! إسأل نفسك 

*


----------



## يسرى فوزى (25 مايو 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=40402


هذا بعض من كثير ، ولكن رغبتنا في ألا نقل عليك بالكتابة في هذا الموضوع الطويل هو ما دعانا للاختصار 


لا يا صديقى بالعكس , فإن كلماتك تجعلنى أحثك على التطويل و الإسترسال بلا توقف , لعلمى أننى لست وحجى المشغول بهذا الأمر بل هم الكثيرون من كلا الجانبين , و لذلك  -  عذرا  -  طلبت مشاركة أهل الرأى من جانبكم و لست مستهزأ من أحد كما لمح أحدهم ساخرا أنه ليس متخصصا. 
فالأمور هذه ليست موضع تجريب و لا يتصدى لها غير من معه الحجة و الإقناع بلا صوت عال و لا صخب.
أتمنى أن تزيدنى من كلامك الكثير , فكلماتك أول مرة تأتى على سمعى و عقلى.
و كذلك  رد العضو الفاضل مكرم و أتمنى أن من مثلكم الكثير للرد على :
من هو محمد ؟


----------



## يسرى فوزى (25 مايو 2012)

++ فهنا ترى إثبات نبوة النبى ، ليس بالفرض قسراً وعنفاً وترهيباً وترغيباً بشراء النفوس (المؤتلفة قلوبهم) بل بالعمل الإلهى المعجزى الذى يثبت نبوة النبى حقاً

+++ ونفس الأمر تراه فى تلاميذ ربنا يسوع المسيح ، فكانت بشارتهم ليس بالترهيب والترغيب (إى الإرهاب والرشوة) ، بل ببرهان العمل الإلهى

+++ فأين نبى الإسلام من هذا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! إسأل نفسك 

++ هذا غير الناحية الإخلاقية ، فلم يحدث أن إختار الله نبياً شاذاً جنسياً يشته الطفلة ذات الستة أعوام

ولو حدث أن النيى حاد عن الطريق السوى وأخطأ ، فإن الإله الحقيقى كان يعاقبه ، فإن تاب إستمر معه ، وإنتصلف سقط من دعوته

+++ فأين نبى الإسلام من هذا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! إسأل نفسك 


*نعم أنا معك و سألت نفسى من قبل أن تسألنى , و سأل غيرى  أنفسهم أيضا.  و لكنى هنا لست بمجيب على سؤالك , بل إنى تلميذ أستمع فقط. فزدنى و لا  تبخل علينا بالتوقف. 
*


----------



## Rosetta (25 مايو 2012)

يسرى فوزى قال:


> هذا بعض من كثير ، ولكن رغبتنا في ألا نقل عليك بالكتابة في هذا الموضوع الطويل هو ما دعانا للاختصار
> 
> 
> لا يا صديقى بالعكس , فإن كلماتك تجعلنى أحثك على التطويل و الإسترسال بلا توقف , لعلمى أننى لست وحجى المشغول بهذا الأمر بل هم الكثيرون من كلا الجانبين , و لذلك  -  عذرا  -  طلبت مشاركة أهل الرأى من جانبكم و لست مستهزأ من أحد كما لمح أحدهم ساخرا أنه ليس متخصصا.
> ...


محمد هو نبي من الأنبياء الكذبة وأسفة لقولي هذا ولكن هذا هو إيماني وإيمان جميع المسيحيين والمسيح قد حذرنا منهم 
"لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ، وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ، لِكَيْ يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ" متى 24: 24-25


----------



## يسرى فوزى (25 مايو 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> محمد هو نبي من الأنبياء الكذبة وأسفة لقولي هذا ولكن هذا هو إيماني وإيمان جميع المسيحيين والمسيح قد حذرنا منهم
> "لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ، وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ، لِكَيْ يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ" متى 24: 24-25



*هل هذه كلمات من الإنجيل؟  و هل هى تخص أنبياء معينين قد ظهرو بعد المسيح أم تخص أى نبى يدعى النبوة؟   و لماذا استرشدتى بهذه الكلمات على الأخص لمحمد؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2012)

يسرى فوزى قال:


> *هل هذه كلمات من الإنجيل؟  و هل هى تخص أنبياء معينين قد ظهرو بعد المسيح أم تخص أى نبى يدعى النبوة؟   و لماذا استرشدتى بهذه الكلمات على الأخص لمحمد؟*


*أخى دعنى افرق بين موهبة النبوه كموهبة تعطى للمؤمنين المؤمنين بإسم رب المجد يسوع وهنا نحن كمسيحيين لانسميهم أنبياء .
وبين من يدعون زورا وبهتانا أنهم أنبياء الله ليعلنوا عكس الحق الإنجيلى متبعين هواءهم الشخصية ومتبعين غواية إبليس.
*


----------



## Rosetta (25 مايو 2012)

يسرى فوزى قال:


> *هل هذه كلمات من الإنجيل؟  و هل هى تخص أنبياء معينين قد ظهرو بعد المسيح أم تخص أى نبى يدعى النبوة؟   و لماذا استرشدتى بهذه الكلمات على الأخص لمحمد؟*


نعم هذه الكلمات هي أيات مقدسة من الإنجيل المقدس ونعم هي تخص أي شخص يدعي النبوة من بعد المسيح  
فيجب أن تعرف أن المسيح هو خاتم الأنبياء فبه تم عهد الفداء ودخلت البشرية في عهد النعمة "وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ  السَّمَاءِ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ" أعمال الرسل 4: 12
فما حاجتنا لرسل أو أنبياء من بعد المسيح إذا كان هو له المجد قد أتم كل شيء !


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 مايو 2012)

يسرى فوزى قال:


> *
> أتمنى المواصلة على أجابة العضو   Al Maleka Helana
> من هو محمد؟ متى  جاء ؟ و لماذا جاء ؟ و ما هى أعماله؟
> *




*الأسئلة موجهه لك يا عم الحج *

*يا ريت تقرأ كلامى مرة أخرى *​


AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *من هو محمد ؟؟
> متى جاء ؟؟ ولماذا جاء ؟؟
> ما هى أعمالة ؟؟
> ما هو دوره ........ بعد المُخلص والفادى له كل المجد؟؟؟
> ...



*جاوب بقا على الأسئلة مع نفسك ...
 من كتبكم ومن تفاسير شيوخكم  *


*
+ أشك إنك هاتعرف ترد على هذا السؤال ؟؟؟ *


*ما هو دور المدعو محمد  ........ بعد المُخلص والفادى له كل المجد؟؟؟ *
 




يسرى فوزى قال:


> *هل هذه كلمات من الإنجيل؟
> و هل هى تخص أنبياء معينين قد ظهرو بعد المسيح
> *



*
نعم هذة الكلمات تخُص الأنبياء الذين ظهروا  بعد الرب يسوع 
ومنهم المدعو محمد مُدعى النبوة  

*



يسرى فوزى قال:


> *نعم أنا أتفق معك تماما ,
> من هو محمد كما تراه المسيحية
> *



 *تمام الله ينور عليك **

 هذا هو المدعو محمد مُدعى النبوة 
 الذى ظهر بعد السيد المسيح *​ 



إنجيل متى 24: 24

لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ *كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ *وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ، حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضًا. *هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ*" 

++++++++++++

إنجيل متى 24: 11

وَيَقُومُ* أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ* كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.

+++++++++++++

رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 4: 1

أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ لأَنَّ* أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً* كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ.

+++++++++++++++


إنجيل متى 7: 15

«اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ* الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ* الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَاب الْحُمْلاَنِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِل ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ!



 *
(( حقاًً ....  محمد نبى كذاب )) *​


----------



## ارجوان (25 مايو 2012)

لأ يا أختي انا ما كنت عم بستهزء منك بالعكس انا كنت عم بمزح لمجرد المزح مش اكتر ولمعلوماتك انا كتير اهتميت بالموضوع وكنت حابة اعرف الجواب اكثر منك ومن مختصين كمان بس لما دخلت وقتها ما كان حدا راد عليكي وبصراحة اكتر ترددت عن الاجابة ع سؤالك لانه سؤال حساس شوي وما عندي معلومات كافية حتى استشهد بآيات موجود بالانجيل متل ما ردوا عليكي المختصين .
وبشكر كل اللي ردوا عليكي دون استثناء لأنهم حسسوني اني لازم اشكر ربي كل ثانيه على نعمته اللي انعم علي فيها وخلقني  مسيحية


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 مايو 2012)

ارجوان قال:


> *وبشكر كل اللي ردوا عليكي دون استثناء لأنهم حسسوني
> 
> اني لازم اشكر ربي كل ثانيه
> على نعمته
> ...






*آمين آمين آمين 

كلامك رائع أختى الحبيبة 

وأنا كمان أشكر ربى وإلهى ومُخلصى 

أنه منحنى الغفران والفداء والخلاص 

و منحنى الحياة مرة ثانية 

ومنحنى فردوس النعيم وملكوتة الأبدى 

من خلال محبته وفدائة لى 

على عود الصليب 

*​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

يسرى فوزى قال:


> *هل هذه كلمات من الإنجيل؟  و هل هى تخص أنبياء معينين قد ظهرو بعد المسيح أم تخص أى نبى يدعى النبوة؟   و لماذا استرشدتى بهذه الكلمات على الأخص لمحمد؟*


 
*حبيبي في آيات في سفر الرؤيا قرأتها واقشعر لها بدني ، هو سفر ترميزي جداً ، تفسيره صعب ولكن بالتأمل به تشف لنا الكثير من الأمور :*


> *رؤيا  يوحنا الأصحاح 16 : 13 : ورأيت من فم التنين، ومن فم الوحش، ومن فم النبي الكذاب، ثلاثة أرواح نجسة شبه **ضفادع ،*


 
*وأيضاً :*



> *رؤيا  يوحنا الأصحاح 20 : 10 : وإبليس الذي كان يضلهم طرح في بحيرة النار والكبريت، حيث الوحش والنبي الكذاب . وسيعذبون نهارا وليلا إلى أبد الآبدين.*


 
*أرجو أن تفكر في هذه العبارة التي جاءت قبل الإسلام بـ 500 عام ، على من تنطبق في التاريخ كله .*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 مايو 2012)

*مفيش أنبياء بعد الرب *​


----------



## ارجوان (25 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *آمين آمين آمين
> 
> كلامك رائع أختى الحبيبة
> 
> ...


امين شكرا الك يا قمر


----------



## ++Narawas++ (25 مايو 2012)

يسرى فوزى قال:


> *هل هذه كلمات من الإنجيل؟  و هل هى تخص أنبياء معينين قد ظهرو بعد المسيح أم تخص أى نبى يدعى النبوة؟   و لماذا استرشدتى بهذه الكلمات على الأخص لمحمد؟*



*هذه الآية تخص الأنبياء والمسحاء الكذبة فهم كثيرين وأشهرهم محمد الذي ربع كوكب الارض يتبعونه

وقد ظهر بين اليهود أربعة وعشرون مسيحيًا كاذبًا. وأشهرهم بار كوكبة الذي عاش في أول القرن الثاني 

وظهر نبي كاذب إسمه ماني الإيراني في القرن الرابع بعد الميلاد وهو أدعى أن هناك شبيه صلب بدل المسيح 
وهذه الفكرة أخذها من الطائفة الغنوصية المنحرفة 
ومحمد أخذ وسرق أيضا هذه الفكرة *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 مايو 2012)

يسرى فوزى قال:


> ++ فهنا ترى إثبات نبوة النبى ، ليس بالفرض قسراً وعنفاً وترهيباً وترغيباً بشراء النفوس (المؤتلفة قلوبهم) بل بالعمل الإلهى المعجزى الذى يثبت نبوة النبى حقاً
> 
> +++ ونفس الأمر تراه فى تلاميذ ربنا يسوع المسيح ، فكانت بشارتهم ليس بالترهيب والترغيب (إى الإرهاب والرشوة) ، بل ببرهان العمل الإلهى
> 
> ...


*
أخى الفاضل

لاأريد أن أفرض عليك شيئاً

بل أريدك أن تصل للإجابة عن سؤالك بنفسك ، ومن كتابك وسُنَّتك 

++ فهذا الذى ألمحت إليه فى مشاركتى السابقة ، هو ما توصلت إليه أنا من هاذين المصدرين ، فكيف لا تستطيع سيادتك أن تصل إلى ما وصل إليه غريب مثلى 

++ كما يوجد قسم خاص بالإسلاميات فى منتدانا هذا ، يمكن لسيادتك الإطلاع على ما فيه 

++ أما نحن هنا ، فبحسب قوانين القسم ، لا يمكننا التطرق للإسلاميات

++ ما نستطيعه هنا ، هو الإجابة من المنظور المسيحى فقط ، وهذا ما قدمته لسيادتك فعلاً
*


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2012)

أني أُريد شخص يضمني إليه بحب عظيم، يقبلني، يحملني، رغم كل ضعفي وتيه قلبي
 أريد من يحتملني ويغسلني ويطهرني من كل وسخ قلبي ودنس نفسي
 أُريد أب يُحبني ويجعلني له ابناً، أب لا يتخلى عني مهما ما كنت غير نافع
 أُريد طبيب يعالج نفسي من الداخل، يفرح قلبي في وقت شدتي، يعطيني حرية حقيقية أعيش بها 
 أُريد صديق التقيه واسمعه يُكلمني أنا شخصياً، لا يتخلى عني بل دائماً عن يميني كل لحظة وكل وقت
 أُريد من يُلبسني القداسة وقادر على تغييري من الداخل وليس من الخارج
 أريد شخص يرفعني فوق مستوى شهوات الجسد وينقذني من الموت ويعطيني سلام لا يقدر أحد أن ينزعه مني
أُريد من يُقبلني على جبيني كأبن له يشفق عليا ويسعدني بحضوره الحلو الذي يسمعني واسمعه في شركة المحبة تُأكد ثقتي فيه 
أُريد من يقدر أن يجعلني واحداً معهُ أشعره في داخلي واشعر أني فيه، ومهما ما أتت الضيقات أو قُلبت الأنهار والجبال وقعت في البحار، أجدني ثابت مرفوع على يده لأنه يحملني... 

من يستطيع ان يُحقق لي هذا فأنا له وأؤمن به، لأنه سيكون حياتي...
وحياتي هي المسيح الرب، لأنه صار فعلياً لي كل هذا لأني رأيته ولمسته من جهة كلمة الحياة، وصرت متحداً به بسرّ أنا نفسي غير قادر على شرحه، لأنه سرّ عجيب غريب تذوقته وصار لي فرح عظيم، به أواجه كل أحزان الدنيا وهمومها فيزداد قلبي فرحاً ونفسي ابتهاجاً، لأني عزيز في عينه، وأنا كما أنا مقبول عنده، وكل ضعفي وآثامي هو يحملها ويغسلني منها ويظهر نفسه لي، ويمسح دمعتي، يعينني في كل ضيق، أجده حاضراً فعلاً معي كل يوم وكل ساعة، أراه فعلاً وافرح به لأنه حبيب نفسي الخاص، وأنا حبيبه الخاص .... 

هذا هو الإله الذي أعرفه وأُحبه وأُريده...


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (28 مايو 2012)

و لماذا يؤمن المسيحي بمحمد ؟
المسيحي يؤمن بكتابه المقدس فقط ، فلماذا يؤمن بشخص لم يوجد له ذكر في الكتاب؟


----------

